# US Capital Police Exam



## Blivid316 (Sep 21, 2006)

I am taking the exam this weekend in DC. Anyone know what it is like? or has anyone taken this exam or similar?
Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Blivid did you take the test? how was it? how long is it?

Hey Blivid did you take the test? how was it? how long is the test?


----------

